# Pizza



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> ..... it's nice to eat out late at the Pizza Hut in Los Banos Laguna......


How does their Pizza Hut compare to U.S. pizza?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Missouri Bob said:


> How does their Pizza Hut compare to U.S. pizza?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


Howdy Bob,

In my opinion, Pizza Hut pizza here is not as good as back home in the States. However, there is a pizza business far better than Pizza Hut anywhere.
There is a membership store chain called S&R. They also have pizza restaurants in selected malls and that pizza beats them all hands down. When here you'll have to locate the one closest to where you will be.


----------



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Howdy Bob,
> 
> In my opinion, Pizza Hut pizza here is not as good as back home in the States. However, there is a pizza business far better than Pizza Hut anywhere.
> There is a membership store chain called S&R. They also have pizza restaurants in selected malls and that pizza beats them all hands down. When here you'll have to locate the one closest to where you will be.


Thanks for the reccomendation. I've seen S&R on YouTube videos. (I watch a lot of videos from ex-pats.)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Missouri Bob said:


> Thanks for the reccomendation. I've seen S&R on YouTube videos. (I watch a lot of videos from ex-pats.)


If you are gonna be living close to Angeles City there is an S&R Pizza Resto inside of Marquee Mall. Great stuff.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

IMO Yellow Cab is the best pizza company in Philippines. 

S&R is good but they only have a few flavours and half of those I'm not a fan of (garlic shrimp?)

Pizza Hut here is kids food. Really bright, sweet and junk food. IMO it's the worst of the pizza places.

The other two chains are Greenwich and Shakey's, which are OK but not anywhere as good as Yellow Cab or S&R.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

better than those by far is paizanos on outskirts of angeles


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

If you can find a SBARRO establishment in any of your local malls, they have chicago style deep dish which is top notch. They also make quite a few other mouth-watering choices. 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> If you can find a SBARRO establishment in any of your local malls, they have chicago style deep dish which is top notch.
> 
> Fred


Yea I forgot about those places. There is one in SM City, Clark. cost is a bit higher than other places but the food is out of this world. Thanks for listing that one Fred.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yea I forgot about those places. There is one in SM City, Clark. cost is a bit higher than other places but the food is out of this world. Thanks for listing that one Fred.


ate at that one too,paizanos is still better and a large with a 2 person salad and drinks is about 600 php...i do however miss the cheap calamari from gapo...5 php per ring


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

If near Angeles then try Zarf's best pizza available IMO


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pizza Hut Philippines*



Missouri Bob said:


> How does their Pizza Hut compare to U.S. pizza?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


Pizza Hut has come a long ways since I've been here, they made some mistakes several years ago with both their pizza flavors by adding local sweet flavored ones and hard to use menu's but now that's all turned around, you can order from I think a choice of 4 styled 18" pizza's and one of them is my favorite the Meat Lovers and I will add extra cheeze, this pizza is awesome and huge I'll order two and take one home they cost about 700 peso's plus, plus the menu is one piece that opens up, what an improvement and some of the side order items are really good.

The only problem I've found here is that this larger sized pizza is sometimes out of stock if the Pizza Hut is located in a major mall but so far we've been some what lucky in the Pizza Hut not to far from us, this concern could go for most of the Pizza or resturant chains, I've gone to McDonalds and no burgers or sodas, or JolliBee and no french fries, KFC no ice cream dessert and I've stop my visits to Shakey's because they are making the same mistake Pizza Hut made by trying to introduce local sweet sauced pizza's and never a stocking of imported beers anymore .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Pizza Hut has come a long ways since I've been here, they made some mistakes several years ago with both their pizza flavors by adding local sweet flavored ones and hard to use menu's but now that's all turned around, you can order from I think a choice of 4 styled 18" pizza's and one of them is my favorite the Meat Lovers and I will add extra cheeze, this pizza is awesome and huge I'll order two and take one home they cost about 700 peso's plus, plus the menu is one piece that opens up, what an improvement and some of the side order items are really good.
> 
> The only problem I've found here is that this larger sized pizza is sometimes out of stock if the Pizza Hut is located in a major mall but so far we've been some what lucky in the Pizza Hut not to far from us, this concern could go for most of the Pizza or resturant chains, I've gone to McDonalds and no burgers or sodas, or JolliBee and no french fries, KFC no ice cream dessert and I've stop my visits to Shakey's because they are making the same mistake Pizza Hut made by trying to introduce local sweet sauced pizza's and never a stocking of imported beers anymore .


yup pizza hut is good. But way overpriced. their large isnt very big. To an italian its just a snack!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Larger pizza now*



lefties43332 said:


> yup pizza hut is good. But way overpriced. their large isnt very big. To an italian its just a snack!!


The large Pizza Hut pizza or family pizza is only 12" but last year they started selling a much larger pizza at 18" it's a huge difference and it's filling, I too have got to eat allot of pizza so this one now works and I'm amazed at the size, I've priced some of the other spots and the other pizza spots aren't much cheaper it could be plus or minus 100 peso's difference but they can't match the flavor or bread crust. 

I noticed Domino's has started opening up spots but nothing close to me I like their Meatsa Pizza.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I second Yellow Cab, it's really good.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I remember there is a Yellow Cab in the local SM. I'll be sure to check them out. I do prefer the Greenwich & Sbarro to the Pizza Hut here and Shakeys is not even in the running.

Fred


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah Shakey's pizza is pretty bad but the fried chicken and beer is not so bad.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've eaten at Pizza Hut, Shakey's, and Greenwich while I was there, and they are all a heck of a lot better than the pizza in Saudi was.

The "Meter Of Pizza" from Little Cesars near my compound in Riyadh was tolerable, but nothing like pizza elsewhere. uke:


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Baaaah, all of that commercial stuff, best is what is made at home, wife says it's the best in the world...........................


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> IMO Yellow Cab is the best pizza company in Philippines.
> 
> S&R is good but they only have a few flavours and half of those I'm not a fan of (garlic shrimp?)
> 
> ...


Yellow Cab I agree, quite good Pizza, good thin crust as I like, plenty of topping.
Sharkey rubbish, I have never found a good Pizza Hut pizza, here or in Oz.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> IMO Yellow Cab is the best pizza company in Philippines.
> 
> S&R is good but they only have a few flavours and half of those I'm not a fan of (garlic shrimp?)
> 
> ...


Yellow Cab is a good pizza, thin crust which I like, good toppings, nice atmosphere. Sharkeys is rubbish. I hve never had a good Pizza Hut Pizza either here or Oz.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> As I remember there is a Yellow Cab in the local SM. I'll be sure to check them out. I do prefer the Greenwich & Sbarro to the Pizza Hut here and Shakeys is not even in the running.
> 
> Fred


Agree 100%grrewich isnt bad,shakeys su*ks!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

pizza is one thing people can rarely ever agree on,,even in the states. Taste and preferences range too much!!


----------



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

lefties43332 said:


> pizza is one thing people can rarely ever agree on,,even in the states. Taste and preferences range too much!!


That's true. I think that the biblical Manna from Heaven was pizza. It has meat, vegetables, wheat, and dairy products all in one meal. We currently live in St. Louis, Missouri. The local pizza brand is Imo's. To me it's a piece of cardboard with toppings on it. But most of the city seems to love it. I told my wife about this thread and she said we can always just make our own pizza. Which leads to a funny pizza story:

20 years ago we lived on a hobby farm in a rural area. My wife, four kids and me. One day a mother from the nearby city brought her daughter over to play with my kids. This was the only child of an only child of an only child. The mother was concerned that having another kid around would be a hardship, especially as I said I would feed the daughter before I took her home. I explained that with four kids another one is not an issue. It's not like I have to double the amount of food provided.

When the mother arrived I was working in our large garden. I showed her around the land a little bit. We were in a slow process of building a new wing on the house, we had about 30 hens (and one mean rooster), some fruit trees and 3 or 4 pigs.* The mother went inside the house and talked to my wife. At the time my wife was sewing a new Girl Scout uniform. I mean literally creating a uniform out of fabric. This is a pretty rare skill in the U.S. now. When the mother came out I gave her a box of fruits and vegetables, pecans and a dozen eggs.**

Later on in the evening it's time to take the daughter home. But the kids hadn't eaten yet. So I called up the mother and explained that it was taking longer than expected to make the pizza dough so the kids could have pizza. Could the daughter stay awhile longer? She said okay. The wife and kids finished making the dough, cut up whatever toppings they wanted, then baked and ate homemade and 90% homegrown pizza. When it was all over I took the daughter home. 

It wasn't until much later that I realized how this must look to a person from the city. She must have thought that we were Amish or something like that. Growing our own food, building an addition onto our house, sewing fabric into clothing, making pizza from scratch. To us it was normal and this was the life that we lived and enjoyed. We worked for money. But our relaxing hobby was working on our land. Which is the difference between working to live and living to work.

To this day we sometimes make a joke about the pizza incident. I wanted some blackout curtains for our bedroom recently. My wife said that we had better plant cotton so she could weave fabric. Or if I need nails from the store I've said that I'm going to mine and smelt ore so I can get make nails.

----

*We bought 4 shoats (newly weaned pigs) each spring. Then fattened them up over the summer for slaughter or Lechon. They were usually named Breakfast, Lunch, Supper, and Sausage. The kids did not get attached to them. The kids understood that the meat they ate came from animals.

**With 30 hens running around anyone who visited us got free eggs. The kids school teachers got free eggs. Our Priest got free eggs. God, we would get tired of eggs.

Bob


----------



## Papaikoutea (Mar 27, 2018)

I enjoy Pizza Hut in the USA, but have tried Philippines Pizza Hut, Greenwich, S&R, YellowCab, Michelangelo's and many other pizza places, but none of them could compare to USA Pizza Hut. Worse yet if you tried to compare to Gino's Pizza in Chicago! I gave up trying to find good pizza in the Philippines and instead bought an oven and make my own. There are good suppliers of Italian flour, pepperoni, cheese, etc.. in Cebu. Go homemade!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Papaikoutea said:


> I enjoy Pizza Hut in the USA, but have tried Philippines Pizza Hut, Greenwich, S&R, YellowCab, Michelangelo's and many other pizza places, but none of them could compare to USA Pizza Hut. Worse yet if you tried to compare to Gino's Pizza in Chicago! I gave up trying to find good pizza in the Philippines and instead bought an oven and make my own. There are good suppliers of Italian flour, pepperoni, cheese, etc.. in Cebu. Go homemade!


2nd generation italian here,i grew up in good pizza country,even home made is too much pain and expense to do it well,my guess is you love your pizza more than others...No offense meant.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> 2nd generation italian here,i grew up in good pizza country,even home made is too much pain and expense to do it well,my guess is you love your pizza more than others...No offense meant.


I'm with you. I like pizza for sure but I'm sure not willing to mess around trying to make the stuff. Growing up in Southern California, my favorite pizza place was Two Guys From Italy. They had one in Van Nuys, in Hollywood, and one in Las Vegas NV. Here in the islands I have found that S&R is about the best.
Now, if I could just find a decent bagel I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

tommy iacono,came from the old country,,he could bake a pie. Brick oven cracker crust pizza.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tom...XFv43aAhUkTd8KHV7xBsUQsAQIWQ&biw=1227&bih=747


----------



## Papaikoutea (Mar 27, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Now, if I could just find a decent bagel I'd be a happy camper.


There's a bagel kiosk in both Robinsons Galleria and Ayala malls in Cebu that produce palatable bagels... I didn't grow up in New York, but worked and went to school there. Bagels in Cebu are okay, not excellent. 

From my perspective on pizza, I'd rather have no pizza than garbage pizza. I also tried S&R hoping it might be the equivalent of Costco in the USA, but no dice.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Papaikoutea said:


> I also tried S&R hoping it might be the equivalent of Costco in the USA, but no dice.


As has been mentioned by Lefties, each to their own. All one can do is try it & see if it floats your boat.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> As has been mentioned by Lefties, each to their own. All one can do is try it & see if it floats your boat.
> 
> Fred


We had an S & R pizza at puregold in subic and to me they are the same as the Costco in the UK.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pizza is as different as the regions it came from in italy. When I was a kid growing up in an italian neighborhood my best friend was from a sicilian family. Their mom made true sicilian pizza. They were good. My grandpa came from 90 miles from rome(abruzzo)high in the appenine mountains. They served a different type of pizza,crispy cracker type crust baked in brick ovens. Toppings were based on availability. Most paizons coming from the old country to usa came thru ellis island. Many never made it any farther than the streets of new york and surrounding areas. The type of pizzarias were based on their home regions. Growing up in an italian neighborhood,we fought over everything(literally fought)even pizza. So pizza is as varied as the paizans and regions it came from. Me,i dont much like a soggy flopover type pizza,,although i like all pizza...some more than others!!! Ciao and benvenutti!! Even italian pilipinos talk with their hands!!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Well I guess I am SOL on pizza. I was going to try the yellow cab next month at Marquee Mall but someone here said it is worse than Greenwich so it must be bad. I guess pizza is subjective as I thought Shakey's was the best so far of the others I have tried (Pizza Hut/Greenwich). Others rate Shakey's the worst.

Oh well I will wait until later this year when I make a trip back to the US.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zep said:


> Well I guess I am SOL on pizza. I was going to try the yellow cab next month at Marquee Mall but someone here said it is worse than Greenwich so it must be bad. I guess pizza is subjective as I thought Shakey's was the best so far of the others I have tried (Pizza Hut/Greenwich). Others rate Shakey's the worst.
> 
> Oh well I will wait until later this year when I make a trip back to the US.


If you do ride down to Marquee Mall do try S&R Pizza. They are just outside of the movie theaters. Yellow Cab is very good but in my opinion S&R is far better. For one thing you can try just one slice and they are huge!
You're actually taking a trip back to the States? Shocking!


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> If you are gonna be living close to Angeles City there is an S&R Pizza Resto inside of Marquee Mall. Great stuff.


I'll be there in a couple of days, thanks Gene.
:yo:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I'll be there in a couple of days, thanks Gene.
> :yo:


Very welcome. I think you'll enjoy the food. Same with the mall itself. Not as big as SM but is more family oriented with friendly staff in the shops.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Very welcome. I think you'll enjoy the food. Same with the mall itself. Not as big as SM but is more family oriented with friendly staff in the shops.


Will put it on my bucket list for next week Gene also. Is that the same pizza that is in the huge new shopping S&R at Dau???


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Will put it on my bucket list for next week Gene also. Is that the same pizza that is in the huge new shopping S&R at Dau???


Yea that's the same one. The outlet at the mall is supposed to have burgers etc as well but have never tried.

Be sure to let me know about the 10th or 11th ..


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yea that's the same one. The outlet at the mall is supposed to have burgers etc as well but have never tried.
> 
> Be sure to let me know about the 10th or 11th ..


Will do, am looking forward to it.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Very welcome. I think you'll enjoy the food. Same with the mall itself. Not as big as SM but is more family oriented with friendly staff in the shops.


Have they done any improvements to the parking at Marquee mall? I have not been there is quite a while because the parking design is terrible and we got stuck in really long queues a few times.

They have the S & R pizza in the Pampanga S&R too, and we have two S&R Pizza in Subic Freeport.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yea that's the same one. The outlet at the mall is supposed to have burgers etc as well but have never tried.
> 
> Be sure to let me know about the 10th or 11th ..


I eat the S&R burgers once in a while. Not bad. I'm fairly certain they have a filler in the meat, but they are big, and you put your own condiments on.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> Well I guess I am SOL on pizza. I was going to try the yellow cab next month at Marquee Mall but someone here said it is worse than Greenwich so it must be bad. I guess pizza is subjective as I thought Shakey's was the best so far of the others I have tried (Pizza Hut/Greenwich). Others rate Shakey's the worst.
> 
> Oh well I will wait until later this year when I make a trip back to the US.


It can depend on what type of pizza you like.

Thin crust: Shakey's has good thin crust my wife and daughter like. Not their normal pizza. Crispy oven baked. If you are in Subic Freeport try Extremely Expresso. They have a big brick oven that turns out some nice thin pizza. One of Greenwich's small pizzas is a thin crust and I like the crust. The rest of it is average.

Pan Pizza: Pizza hut pan pizza here is not the same as the U.S. but we still like it. They usually have good 2 for 1 deals that are perfect for my family. I only tried their thin crust once and it sucked.

NY Style: Fairly thin and dripping with oil, S & R is the only one I know of. We like it and grab lunch there quite often. If you like the Costco pizza in the U.S., I think this is the same.

Yellow Cab: The first time I had it in Alabang years ago I thought it was ok, but the last few years when I have been served it at other people's houses I thought it was bad. It might be ok fresh out of the oven but turns to cardboard quickly.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Have they done any improvements to the parking at Marquee mall? I have not been there is quite a while because the parking design is terrible and we got stuck in really long queues a few times.
> 
> They have the S & R pizza in the Pampanga S&R too, and we have two S&R Pizza in Subic Freeport.


Well, they do have quite a bit of car parking on the East side. The other side(s) close to the grocery is still a mess and over crowded. We use only our motor-trike when going over there so parking is for motors and trikes only in one area. Although usually close to full we still always find a place. I figure it this way; I'm retired and have nothing but time to wait or whatever so I doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I eat the S&R burgers once in a while. Not bad. I'm fairly certain they have a filler in the meat, but they are big, and you put your own condiments on.


My daughter has been pestering me to go to S&R at Marquee so maybe this Thursday we will ride over and I'll try a burger for a change.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Have they done any improvements to the parking at Marquee mall? I have not been there is quite a while because the parking design is terrible and we got stuck in really long queues a few times.


I don't think so.
I've only been going there for the last year and only drove there a few times but I met a friend there a few months back on a Saturday and he was trying to find a space for over an hour.

During the week you should be fine, but if going on the weekend you might find parking difficult at certain times of the day.


----------



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

Asian Spirit said:


> Now, if I could just find a decent bagel I'd be a happy camper.


I make homemade bagels - not hard, and better than what you’ll find in most shops outside of New York. Real bagels are boiled before baking, it helps develop that slightly chewy texture.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Marquee mall is like all the SM's. If you don't want to hassle with parking you get there at 10am when they open. There is always parking at 10am on weekends or weekdays. At that time you can also position the vehicle for a quick getaway as it will be a madhouse anytime after 12 noon.

FYI - I did not try the pizza at Marquee, decided to eat at Burger King. ha


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> Marquee mall is like all the SM's. If you don't want to hassle with parking you get there at 10am when they open. There is always parking at 10am on weekends or weekdays. At that time you can also position the vehicle for a quick getaway as it will be a madhouse anytime after 12 noon.
> 
> FYI - I did not try the pizza at Marquee, decided to eat at Burger King. ha


Yes, that was the problem last time; getting out. The entrance / exits onto the surrounding small roads are poor designed, and we were queued up for a long time before we got back on NLEX.

Bought a whole S&R pizza last night and it was very good! Sometimes they make them too oily and messy for my taste but this one was just right!


----------

